# 10-year Passport - clarification?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

My current Cdn. passport expires shortly. I was planning to re-new it with the 10-year option.
Went to the Passport FAQ website (http://canadapassporthelp.ca/help/faq/ ) where they have these 2 confusing (to me) answers:
-How long is a Canadian passport valid?
An adult Canadian passport is valid for 5 or 10 years. A child passport is valid for 5 years.
-How long is a passport valid for?
A Canadian Passport is valid for five years.
Can anyone clarify?


----------



## SW20 MR2 (Dec 18, 2010)

I went with the 10-year option, and that's what I received.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Somebody forgot to update one sentence on the website. An adult can choose a 5 or a 10 year Passport. That applies whether it is a new application or a renewal. I renewed my passport in early 2017 and got a 10 year one.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

heyjude said:


> jargey3000 said:
> 
> 
> > My current Cdn. passport expires shortly. I was planning to re-new it with the 10-year option.
> ...


+1 ... I elected to renew for the 10 year adult passport a couple of years ago, with no issues.


Not sure why the official gov't web site that says "adults, age 16 years or older, can choose a 5-year or 10-year passport" and "children, aged 0 to 15 years, are issued passports for a maximum of 5 years" would be skipped in favour of an independent web site.
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/passport/travel-documents/types.asp


The link provided in the OP that has the confusing answers has a disclaimer at the top that says:


> *Canada Passport Help has no affiliation with the Government of Canada.*
> 
> Passport application forms can be downloaded for free from Passport Canada’s website.
> 
> For $99 we locate a qualified photographer in your area, review your photos, and review your passport application prior to submission to ensure it meets the strict requirements for approval that cause 50% of applications to be rejected.


It appears to be trying to sell people questionable services as I have yet to meet anyone who read the passport application instructions that had their application rejected. 

Cheers


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I just clicked on the link realized that the site cited by the OP is not a Canadian government website. It's a business. 

Always use the government website! 

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/passport/travel-documents/types.asp


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OP here. DOH!! just realizing the site i cited (  ) is NOT an official govt site. my bad!

thanks all!

(jeez...it looked pretty "official" tho', all the same. Guess I better check that CRA website i just sent money to as well...)


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

snip


----------



## WGZ (Feb 3, 2017)

Renewed for a 10 year one. $120 for the 5 year, $160 for the 10 year. They may have raised those prices, not sure. Worth it to go 10 year if it's still the same price.

Especially waiting in line / the time spent / paper work / valid passport photo etc. why not save yourself from that till 10 years down the road, so it's not just the money saved.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I will go with the 10-year. ......kinda sad ...to think ...it MIGHT? be my LAST passport...


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

WGZ said:


> Renewed for a 10 year one. $120 for the 5 year, $160 for the 10 year. They may have raised those prices, not sure. Worth it to go 10 year if it's still the same price.
> 
> Especially waiting in line / the time spent / paper work / valid passport photo etc. why not save yourself from that till 10 years down the road, so it's not just the money saved.


The other thing to remember is that many countries will not admit you if there is less than six months left on your passport. So the 5 year passport is really a 4 1/2 year passport and the 10 year passport is really a 9 1/2 year passport. The final (wasted) 6 months is 10% of 5 years but only 5% of 10 years. The 10 year passport is definitely better value.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Interesting analysis.

As for the six months before expiry being useless, I guess I don't travel to countries that have this requirement much or just don't travel enough. The one time this might have come into play, my passport had already expired so there was a bigger issue.

It is an important point as my sister has has to renew early for this "six months or more" requirement.


Cheers


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't quite explain in words... but I feel like we're all getting ripped off on this "six months or less" fear.
Is it a 10-year (or 5-year) passport , or is it NOT?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

When another country as part of it's entry requirements, sets a passport requirement - it has nothing to do with the Canadian gov't or the Canadian passport validity. It is not fear either, it is a requirement. 

Where one does not meet the entry requirement, one typically is denied travel or rejected at the arrival entry point.
https://www.thestar.com/life/travel/2016/10/29/travel-smart-is-your-passport-valid.html


Plan to travel to the UK - the Canadian passport needs to be valid for the time of the stay.
Plan to travel to El Salvador - the Canadian passport needs to be valid for the departure date plus six months.


Whether Canada can arrange for changes in the rules with the other gov't likely depends on how much trade and influence is happening.


Cheers


----------



## Kuznec (Jul 27, 2017)

Almost everywhere there is one rule. The period of validity of the passport must not be less than six months. Observe it and change the passport in advance.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Never mind the ripped off business. IF you wish to travel those are the rules that other countries impose. Accept them as a guest or stay at home, or visit a country that does not have this rule...there are some. The choice is yours.


----------

